# Advice on plow brands



## Granite Golf (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm purchasing a plow and salter combination for our Toyota Tundra. I want a plow that's easy on and off and durable. It's just plowing our Golf course driveway and parking lot. It will have a few different users so I want it to be user friendly. I have quotes from Meyer and Fisher dealers. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Look into the Snoway. A 26 or 26R is an excellent match for that vehicle. easy on/easy off snoway was the first to have a completely removable system (lights, pump etc) back in the 70s.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/40


----------



## Granite Golf (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks. Basher.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would recommend a 7.5' HD or SD. The HD is a little more rugged and the Tundra will handle the extra weight fine. I have done quite a bit of plowing with a Tundra so, if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snowdogg HD75 or VMD75 IMO, or a Boss


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;1496273 said:


> Snowdogg HD75 or VMD75 IMO, or a Boss


A Snow Dogg VMD75 would be sweet on a Tundra.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have both fisher and boss Fisher is by far the easiest plow for on/off hookup
havent used the others so cant say. 

watch out for brand X is the best when they have NEVER used any other brand.


----------



## alaska snowplow (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Snoway plow 22 on a GMC Sonoma ZR2 and I love it. it is light but is tough and has down pressure, easy to take off and on. For 1/2 tons, I feel the steel blades wear out the front ends prematurely for cost, the amount of weight and the wear that you have with plowing. I have 33 clients and they are homes with long driveways and not enough room for full size pick ups. This setup works great.


----------



## alaska snowplow (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Snoway plow 22 on a GMC Sonoma and I love it. it is light but is tough and has down pressure, easy to off and on. For 1/2 tons, I feel the steel blades wear out the front ends prematurely concerning the cost, the amount of weight and the wear that you have with plowing. The Snoway is the way to go for all 1/2 tons. You don't have to modify and add and thing for the suspension.


----------



## alaska snowplow (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Snoway plow 22 on a GMC Sonoma and I love it. it is light but is tough and has down pressure, easy to off and on. For 1/2 tons, I feel the steel blades wear out the front ends prematurely concerning the cost, the amount of weight and the wear that you have with plowing. The Snoway is the way to go for all 1/2 tons. You don't have to modify and add and thing for the suspension.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just remember, you get what you pay for. I'm not saying the most expensive is the best but if you buy a cheap priced plow you're more than likely getting a cheap plow. There's a reason snow dogg is cheap and fisher isn't.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Take a look at Arctic plows. I just picked one up for my Tacoma, since it was clearly the most sturdy and well built unit that was compatible. Galvanized steel frame, steel or poly moldboard, and a common front hitch configuration for all the different configurations.


----------



## nick2796nick (Sep 13, 2013)

i have a 2002 gmc sonoma zr2 i have a 6.8 snoway with light kit ready to go on my truck or a meyer 6.8 ready to go on my truck whick should i use on my truck plz help me lol


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If the snoway has down pressure, there's no question, use the Snoway.


----------



## 07titan (Oct 4, 2012)

basher;1652381 said:


> If the snoway has down pressure, there's no question, use the Snoway.


Ive been plowing w my titan w the western hts. Has down pressure too. Love the plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

07titan;1652414 said:


> Ive been plowing w my titan w the western hts. Has down pressure too. Love the plow


Scrape lock and Snoway's DP are a little differant


----------



## nick2796nick (Sep 13, 2013)

idk snoway when it breaks it is expencive and it does ave down pressure but its alittle harder to find cheap parts i can find parts cheap for meyers me and my cuz can fix a meyers but we dont know much about 
a snoway pump and rebuild and **** like that so?????? idk which one i should use


----------

